# P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is?



## Jettin2T (Feb 20, 1999)

Hey guys- 
I replaced my ecu and car started and ran but I kept getting the following code "18021 P1613 MIL Call-up - Circuit Open or Short to B+ A". I tried to clear it but no luck.
My car is a 96 Jetta (mfg 7/96) 2.0 with Manual transmission. ECU code 037 906 259 E. 
The replacement ECU I received had the same code but there was a note on the ECU that said it was from an Automatic. I'm wondering if this might be the problem. 
Would anyone be able to shed some light on this? I swapped back my original ECU and the code did not reappear.
Thanks!!


----------



## Consch-Hofman's (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Jettin2T)(037-906-259 re-code info)*

Although I would have expected miss-coding to trigger 18019 or 18020, 18021 is a possibility. (in OBD II the engine and transmission ECU's share both the Cel (mil) and address 33(generic OBD portal)). The engine ECU could be upset that it can find nothing to share with.
So check the software coding of both your old and new ECU'S in the open controler screen. If they are not the same recode your replacement to match your original.
To recode go to 11 (log-on) and enter 01283. Click [Do It!], than go to 07 Recode and enter the software codeing of your original ECU. check for typos than click [Do It!].
For the record known codeings for 037 906 259 are:
;00000 Golf Jetta Manual trans TIER 1
;00001 Golf Jetta Auto Trans TIER 1
;00002 Cabrio manual trans
;00003 Cabrio auto trans
;00004 Golf Jetta Cabrio manual trans TLEV
;00005 Golf Jetta Cabrio auto trans TLEV
;00006 Passat with manual trans.
;00007 Passat with auto trans.
NB: ECU will not use the new codeing utill the ignition has been cycled once.
Good luck!
C. Schwenzer


----------



## EvilJetta666 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Consch-Hofman's)*

I'm getting the same code on my 96 Jetta. I just swamp the auto transmission for a manual. I have unpluged the auto computer but i still get this P1613 code. Is there something else I have to do?


----------



## Jettin2T (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Consch-Hofman's)*

Consch-Hofman's,
Wow!! Thank you for the reply. I cant return the ECU I bought so I will definetly try this and post up some screen shots.
I had a feeling something was going to come up when I saw "Automatic" written on the replacement ECU








Thanks again!
John


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Jettin2T)*

Old thread brought back.... So if I got an ecu from a manual car would that solve my problem? The car was originally an auto...


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Mk3jetta18)*

ok this is so simple. Stick to the ecu thats ment for ur car people. its not rocket science. If ur car is a manual then get a manual ecu not automatic. Car will run like **** if u do. Cutting fuel for a shift pt thats not there. And vise versa a manual ecu for a auto car. The ecu will still add fuel druing the auto tranny shift give u a nice shift but damaging to the tranny. 
My friend had this problem with his manual swap in his car and had to get the manual ecu after swapping from auto to manual


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (chaos2984)*


_Quote »_Stick to the ecu thats ment for ur car people.

On some cars, that's correct -- different transmissions require different ECUs.
Other cars use exactly the same ECU whether auto or manual and it's a simple matter of recoding the ECU for the type of tranny. 
For the specific car in question at the top of this thread, the coding has already been posted. 
The person who revived this thread didn't post enough info about his car for anyone to be able to tell him anything useful at all.
-Uwe-


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Uwe)*

Well its a 1998 jetta vr6 the auto was shot, and I swapped in a manual trans from a 93 passat. Ive had no problems at all untill I went to get an inspection and the code for the trans came up.... Besides the code showing no other problems.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

ECU part number? Current coding?


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

That I do not know....At the moment


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Mk3jetta18)*

For Northe American-market 1996-1999 Mk.3 VR6 engine code AAA, ECU p/n 021-906-259-xx:
Login with 01283.
Recode: 00000 = Manual Trans; 00001 = Slushbox.
-Uwe-


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_For Northe American-market 1996-1999 Mk.3 VR6 engine code AAA, ECU p/n 021-906-259-xx:
Login with 01283.
Recode: 00000 = Manual Trans; 00001 = Slushbox.
-Uwe-

So this means.... sorry little technical for me, can a vag-com re-do this?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Mk3jetta18)*

Yes.
-Uwe-


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*

You need a laptop or computer with the VAG-COM program installed to be able to access the Engine Control Module. A friend changed the code in mine after I did a auto to manual swap. You're just reflashing the firmware. Not rocket sience here. Stealership should be able to handle it, but they play ignorant, or charge too much for a simple job. Takes all of 2 minutes.


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Cyclopath)*

Thank you guys so much.... got a 1994 glx swapped a obd2 harness in and was getting the trans code. recoded it and no check engine light







your f****n awsome... i owe you a drink cuz this was killing me !!!







(2 on the house)


----------



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

Yeah I just did this to a MK3 I bought that had this code coming up. Was coded for an automatic, but the car is manual. Took 2 minutes with the Vag com. Yay for this thread. 


_Modified by anarchyx34 at 2:07 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: (anarchyx34)*

OK, so the ECU throws this code? I'm thinking about buy a car and my scanner threw me P1613 Manufacturer Specific Code. The car is a 2.0 auto and originally was.... so what's the deal? New ECU from a manual? Or ECU programed with wrong transmission code... meaning new transmission?
I have a VAGCOM... just not when I looked at the car. I guess if I pick this up I'll figure this out and let you guys know. Unless someone car tell me what the exact issue is right now.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (nfx)*

But what if the ECM is chipped? Will recoding it cause it to be erased?


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_But what if the ECM is chipped? Will recoding it cause it to be erased?

No. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

_Modified by DankNugz at 8:34 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Jettin2T (Feb 20, 1999)

*(037-906-259 re-code info)*

Forgot all about this thread when I started it.
One of the main reasons for having two ecus was that one was chipped for an aftermarket turbo. Makes it very easy two swap the ecu instead of taking it apart, removing the chip etc... 
The extra ECU was used and couldnt beat the price.

"Consch-Hofman's" is great! He helped me with a few other ECU things... he knows his stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Jettin2T)*

Hello 
You could always swap the chip from one ecu to the other to verify firmware. This usually never fails, usually a driver does.
If a driver failed you may want to find out why though.
And just recode if required.
Best,
Jack


----------



## JettaJoeMan (Aug 18, 2008)

how do you get the login password for like my ecu ? so i can recode ecu ?
2002 1.8t Jetta ENG AWP original tranny 09A tip change to a 02m 6 speed manual


----------



## JettaJoeMan (Aug 18, 2008)

I have ross-tech with out loggin in i can recode option
07550 to 07510 change from tip to manual it will not change the code. I recode and when computer comes back online still shows 07550 instead of 07510 ???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (JettaJoeMan)*

Again, I do not believe that is possible. As I said on the phone, it sounds like the dealer has this vehicle confused with older ones where it is possible. As I said on the phone, I am not aware of any Login or other method to achieve what you are trying to do. Please let me know if you find any documentation in the factory repair manuals that contradicts what I have told you.
Did you call the parts department at the dealership as I asked you, to ask if the ECU you have is used in both manual and automatic applications? I am confident that it is not.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Dealership checking in.
Andy is correct. The ECU you have expects to see the 09A trans. You should have part number 06A-906-032-LQ. There is NO ECU that was designed to work with the AWP and 02M 6 speed trans that you have until the 04 model year with the GLI. So I can not give you a part number.
I should go on to say that as far as I have ever seen, there is no way to recode MkIV and newer ECM's to switch from auto to manual. I believe it is all hard coded in.
Looking in ETKA only MkIII and earlier are not specific to auto and manual.


----------



## AZPsychobilly (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: P1613 Anyone know exactly what this is? (Consch-Hofman's)*

scratch that...I figured out my issue...I'm retarded










_Modified by AZPsychobilly at 7:10 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_For Northe American-market 1996-1999 Mk.3 VR6 engine code AAA, ECU p/n 021-906-259-xx:
Login with 01283.
Recode: 00000 = Manual Trans; 00001 = Slushbox.
-Uwe-
does anyone know if this is the same for a '96 passat vr6 ECU?? or what it is if its different?
answered my own question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Consch-Hofman’s* »_ 
For the record known codeings for 037 906 259 are:
;00000 Golf Jetta Manual trans TIER 1
;00001 Golf Jetta Auto Trans TIER 1
;00002 Cabrio manual trans
;00003 Cabrio auto trans
;00004 Golf Jetta Cabrio manual trans TLEV
;00005 Golf Jetta Cabrio auto trans TLEV
;00006 Passat with manual trans.
;00007 Passat with auto trans.




_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 3:05 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

ok i have a 5spd mk2 vr6 swap with an auto ecu, i took it to my buddy at the dealership, says he cant re-code the ecu with the vas5052 cause its too old







its an 021 906 259 L out of a passat vr6, he says its currently coded as 00001 and it wont let him change it...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Read the thread, then you know the answer or have your dealer check his factory repair manual...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

na, the scantools at the dealer are updated so much it wont work on anything older than '98... im getting my buddys vag-com this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Works like a charm with any VAS 505x (dealer tool) as far as I am aware... even if it really doesn't most dealers have a VAG 1551 or 1552 sitting around too...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

can you give me some instructions, cause my guy cant seem to figure it out


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

How do I get the ECU to save the new coding?!?

I purchased a 97 Mk3 MT w/ check engine light and found this is the only fault code. Controller coding is 00001. I followed the exact procedure outlined in second post, but when I turn the car back on, the coding is always still 00001.

Why would it not be keeping the 00000 code for MT that I keep changing it to?

THanks for any help!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Post an auto-scan and lets talk about it.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

vwisthebest said:


> How do I get the ECU to save the new coding?!?
> 
> I purchased a 97 Mk3 MT w/ check engine light and found this is the only fault code. Controller coding is 00001. I followed the exact procedure outlined in second post, but when I turn the car back on, the coding is always still 00001.
> 
> ...


Do you have a true $400 vag com or freeware


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for responses gentlemen 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Post an auto-scan and lets talk about it.


I will this afternoon. Looking forward to what you gurus can find :thumbup:



Slimjimmn said:


> Do you have a true $400 vag com or freeware


Yes, I have the $350 Hex-Can-USB that will work with my Mk5 and my Mk3 (and pretty much ANY other VAG w/ diagnostics). Bought it straight from AWE and it has worked flawlessly with doing anything else.

I tried clearing the fault code before, after and during recoding. Vag-com was effective in that capacity until the next time I started the car and it CEL would come back because manual coding was not sticking.

I also tried not clearing the fault at all and ONLY recoding for the manual trans., but it would not keep the code no matter what


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent..... please let me know.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is the full scan:

Sunday,21,July,2013,16:39:29:47081
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 (x64)
Data version: 20121223



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 037-906-259.lbl
Part No: 037 906 259 M
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 AT V01 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2643162CC250E4287A7

1 Fault Found:
18021 - MIL Control Circuit 
P1613 - 35-00 - Open or Short to Plus
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6N0-909-60x-VW2.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 603 D
Component: AIRBAG VW2 V00 
Coding: 00068
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3365FF7801828180ED9

2 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Could be a couple things.
> 
> Login wasn't accepted, was it?
> Key switch may not be shutting down terminal 15 correctly at ecu because ecu supply voltage relay #3 could be stuck on.
> ...


I was notified if I typed the wrong login code. When I typed it correctly, there was no explicit notification of acceptance ...should there have been one?? It just took took the login code.

Login was accepted, as far as I know, and the changes were made. I don't think it would have let me change to "00000" if I weren't logged in, right?

If supply voltage relay #3 is stuck, is there a workaround short of getting a new ECU?

Really appreciate your help :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, genius!! Getting close.

Previous owner said he replaced the cluster. Said he found one about 2000 miles off from the original. Car is a 97 and ecu part number is only for 97 cars I believe. How would the cluster not let the ECU hold a code?

And how do I remedy?

Sent via Tapatalk2


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Car originally had a black-faced cluster. I'll see if I can find a black-faced cluster to swap in place of the current silver-faced cluster that might be causing the CEL, unless you recommend an alternate plan of attack.

Thanks so much for the help with this. Appreciate your knowledge and willingness to share it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

No worries, I don't even know what the Friends thing is. I was just looking for a way to save your username/contact should I want to buy an immobilizer solution. No need at the moment, but who knows in the future. I like supporting companies of people who are actively participating in the community.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Why thank you sir.

That was nice.:thumbup:


----------

